# Lymington Advanced Landing Ground



## hydealfred (May 2, 2010)

*Lymington Advanced Landing Ground - March 2010*

Lymington Advanced Landing Ground is situated about a mile east of the town of Lymington in Hampshire. Two temporary runways were laid with Sommerfield Track. Several blister hangars were erected together with limited maintenance facilities. During March 1944, the American 50th Fighter Group from the 9th TAF moved in. This Group comprised No’s 10, 81 & 313 Squadrons flying P47 Thunderbolt Fighter aircraft. These aircraft flew their first missions on 1st May 1944 when they attacked communications targets in Northern France. Attacks continued up to and after D-Day. The Group finally left in the middle of June 1944. After this the site returned to agriculture. 

Very little remains today. The North - South runway still exist but there is no sign of the East - West one. One blister hangar remains and appears to house a light aircraft, so flying does continue here. A very derelict Alvis Stalwart amphibious military truck sits on the airfield in front of the blister hangar. It appears to have been receiving the attention of local vandals and is in a poor state. 

Aerial View 





Airfield History Board 




The Remaining Blister Hangar 




This White Cross Acts As Warning To Pilots That The Airfeild Is Disused And Is Not be Landed 
Upon. This View Looks South Down The Runway Across The Isle Of Wight




View Of The Blister Hangar With The Alvis Stalwart Parked Outside 




General View From The South Runway 




Looking North Along The Runway At The Boundary Hedge. I Got A Real Sense 
Of The P47's Coming In With Gear And Flaps Down And Bouncing Down The Rough 
Runway Surface




Alvis Stalwart - Looking A Bit Sorry For Itself 




Rear View Of The Stalwart 




Drivers Cab Of The Stalwart 




Its Nice To See That Even This Relatively Unknown Airfield Still Gets Remembered




Just As Aside To The Above - On The Airfield Perimeter There Is The Church Of St Mary. 
In This Churchyard Is The Grave Of Major General Reginald William Sartorius. He Won A Victoria Cross 
At The Age Of 32 During The First Ashanti Campaign In 1874 For Rescuing A Wounded NCO 
Whilst Under Fire 




Next To This Grave Is His Father Sir George Rose Sartorius Who Was Admiral Of The Fleet. 
I Would Imagine The Stories Told Around Their Dinner Table Would Have Been Interesting





Thanks For Looking.


----------



## klempner69 (May 2, 2010)

Damn good shots there..never knew about this place.Thanks for posting it up.


----------



## shatters (May 3, 2010)

Loving the Stolly, Lizzibear will be wanting to go and rescue it when she sees this 

Phil


----------



## tommo (May 3, 2010)

nice one

i have also been looking at a couple of these in the wiltshire area, its amazing how many there where and most have been taken over by gliding clubs, its a nice bit of history to stumbleupon, some where built a little better than others, but they worked well


as for The Stalwart, now that is a great bit of kit in needed of rescuing  can u imagine the school runs in that


----------



## hydealfred (May 3, 2010)

t_o_m_m_o said:


> nice one
> 
> i have also been looking at a couple of these in the wiltshire area, its amazing how many there where and most have been taken over by gliding clubs, its a nice bit of history to stumbleupon, some where built a little better than others, but they worked well
> 
> ...



Since I have started looking I am amazed how many ALG's there were in the South. Some have dissappeared without trace but this one seems a little more intact.


----------

